# ex-CHp Caprice



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

(sorry for re-posting this but this spot might be the better one to show it off)

Started out with a MotorMax 1993 Chevy Caprice Californa Highway Patrol and striped it down.


striped decals

















first off the body isn't a 1993 its more of a 95-96 body with the "cut" rear window and side mirrors are in the wrong spot they shoud be on the door not the "a" arm pillar. the wheel hubcaps are wrong it should be chrome with black center not black with chrome center.

detail undercarriage








mostly all CHp Cars were LT1 engine with dual exhaust not single 

detail engine compartment








it does have the LT1 in it.

carpet on the floor








wrong dash it's a 1991-92 dash. 1993 would replace the needle speedo with a digital one. and has a clutch pedal the Caprice was an auto not manual.


i do have plans to light it up with stock lighting and might throw in a few pd lights that were not taken off.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

BTTFDMC1984 said:


> (sorry for re-posting this but this spot might be the better one to show it off)
> 
> Started out with a MotorMax 1993 Chevy Caprice Californa Highway Patrol and striped it down.
> 
> ...




Sorry, but you are incorrect. The digital speedometer did not debut on the Caprice, civilian or otherwise, until_ *1994 *_when the LT1 engine was made available for the model. I was fleet manager for my departments police vehicles for 20 years and spec'd every car we drove from 1985 to 2005, including Caprices from 1989 to 1994. The 1993 Caprices still had an "analog" needle-type speedometer.

Also, when referring to the full wheelcovers, the 1993 9C1 Caprices did not have chrome (actually stainless steel and not chrome) wheelcovers with a black plastic center portion. That specific style was last provided in 1992 (this style wheelcover, which had been standard on '87-'90 Caprices, were made available to '91 Caprice owners after the "original equipment" silver plastic wheelcovers proved prone to come off the wheel. Chevy replaced the plastic wheelcovers for no charge and made this the standard wheelcover on the 1992 9C1 Caprice model as well). For 1993, the 9C1 wheelcovers were similar, but all stainless steel with a gold Chevy "bowtie" accent emblem in the center. Starting in 1994, in response to continuing problems with the wheelcovers still flying off Caprices, Chevrolet provided bolt-on center caps on a redesigned wheel. You could still get "full-dress" wheelcovers for unmarked and adminstrative sedans, but Chevy recommended that regular patrol units use the bolt-on caps (which we did). Chevy ended up replacing over a dozen wheelcovers from our '91-'93 Caprices that were lost when they flew off. Despite Chevy's warning, many departments still opted for full wheelcovers on their '94-'96 Caprices.


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

*mybad*

sorry i got the year wrong with the speedo and gauge cluster being the wrong year. Like i said Motor Max dropped the ball on this it's a mix a different years Caprices. As for the rims i was just pointing out how on that style they came from the factory with full chrome and a black center not black with chrome. I know they would later replace it with a black rim and a bolted on center cap that had the bow tie on it.

this is how the style of rims that is on this model should look









i know it's rims should look like this one for the body year it it









i have one of the motor max crown vics that I'm making into a taxi and the rims are the police style that i want to put on to the Caprice.

thanks for the info I only got so much form google and the wiki on the car.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Neat idea, BTTFDMC1984. 

But you're _both_ wrong regarding the speedometer. Police package Caprices came equipped with a digital speedometer beginning in *1991* with the redesign. I know this because I've worked on, owned and operated several '91-'93 caprices over the past decade; all of which were ex-police cars; all of which had digital speedometers. Not to mention the various Caprice's I've test operated both at auction _and_ on the lot.

This is a '91 9C1 Caprice, you get a nice shot of the speedo at the 3 minute mark...


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Seashark said:


> Neat idea, BTTFDMC1984.
> 
> But you're _both_ wrong regarding the speedometer. Police package Caprices came equipped with a digital speedometer beginning in *1991* with the redesign. I know this because I've worked on, owned and operated several '91-'93 caprices over the past decade; all of which were ex-police cars; all of which had digital speedometers. Not to mention the various Caprice's I've test operated both at auction _and_ on the lot.
> 
> ...


Seashark; Hmmm.. ya know, you may be right and I goofed on the speedo issue... I honestly don't remember the digital speedos in our '91/'92 or '93 cars, and in checking one of the 9C1 enthusiast sites one allegedly knowledgable 9C1 owner/addict stated the digital speedo did not become _ standard_ in the 9C1's until the advent of the L99 and LT1 engines availability, which debuted with the 1994 model year. Could it have been a RPO in the '91/'92/'93? It also might've just been that it didn't stick in my mind until the revamped/freshened dash on the '94's. If so, my bad. Obviously, based on your video, the digital speedo _was _available on '91/'92 (and most likely '93's) if even only as a specific-ordered option. 


One point about your video however... you mentioned some cosmetic modifications you made to the car.... did that include removing the black trim around the b and c pillar too? The '91's civilian _AND_ 9C1 police versions had black trim around the b and c pillar window frames. In '92 they dropped the trim and it was the same body-color paint. That much is a verifiable fact. I figured you removed the trim but forgot to mention it.

BTTFDMC1984: In regards to the wheelcover picture you posted, it looks like an image lifted from one of the sites like "Hubcapmike.com" or such. I have seen those sites and they are incorrect as identifying those as 1986 to 1993 Caprice Wheelcovers. If truth be known and to be accurate to Chevy spec, those are actually 1987 to 1992 Caprice Wheelcovers. Don't ask me why they mislabled them, but they are. The one you pictured may _fit _the '86 to '93 but was generally standard issue on the '87 to '92.

There is one _*HUGE*_ caveat to all this though..... because these different styles fit _every_ 15" 9C1 wheel, alot of the time it depended on what the local dealership had in stock and what part of the country it was located in (which quite often dictated which style was available "regionally") when prepping the cars, or if the wheelcovers were replacements for "lost" covers. I have actually seen '95 Caprices with '87-'93 style covers, '86's with '87-'92 style covers, even '87-'90 Caprices with '77-'86 style covers! So it is not unusual to see the wrong style covers on a Caprice. You could even sometimes spot 9C1's of various vintages sporting wheelcovers (like the wire variants) that were never intended for police use! 

What I have documented was what was_ normally_ considered _OEM_ for any particular year. Of course, what it boils down to is what you want _your_ model to look like. You can't go wrong with _any_ choice as long as it pleases you!

I've attached a pic of what the '93 Caprice full wheelcovers look like. If that car model was truly a representation of a '93, it should have *this *wheelcover. 

The second pic is a Mass State Police '95 Caprice. Note, it has the same wheelcover design that was issued first on the '93 Caprice (and was somewhat unusual as most agencies buying '94 or newer Caprices opted for the bolt-on center caps to avoid the "frisbee" effect).

Now notice this '87-'89 (_not _a '90 though as they had the seatbelt anchorage on the door frame, the only year that ever occurred) Minnesota State Patrol Caprice. It is sporting wheelcovers that were normally seen on '77-'85 Impalas and '86 Caprices. They are somewhat similar to the wheelcover you posted, but have very noticable differences, such as smaller triple-grouped square brake cooling holes as opposed to the long cooling slots on the newer styles.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

oshkosh619 said:


> Seashark; Hmmm.. ya know, you may be right and I goofed on the speedo issue... I honestly don't remember the digital speedos in our '91/'92 or '93 cars, and in checking one of the 9C1 enthusiast sites one allegedly knowledgable 9C1 owner/addict stated the digital speedo did not become _ standard_ in the 9C1's until the advent of the L99 and LT1 engines availability, which debuted with the 1994 model year. Could it have been a RPO in the '91/'92/'93? It also might've just been that it didn't stick in my mind until the revamped/freshened dash on the '94's. If so, my bad. Obviously, based on your video, the digital speedo _was _available on '91/'92 (and most likely '93's) if even only as a specific-ordered option.


Yup, I think you might've goofed.  It's also possible that your cars weren't ordered with that option; I seem to recall at one point coming across a '91 or '92 9C1 with an analog dash, possibly 305 equipped. Not a big deal really, tho I've found that most supposed "experts" are only as much in thier own minds.(Not you) I found another video, this time of a '92 9C1 that _also_ has a digital speedo:






I can also provide pics of _my_ personal car (A '93) if you'd like.




> One point about your video however... you mentioned some cosmetic modifications you made to the car.... did that include removing the black trim around the b and c pillar too? The '91's civilian _AND_ 9C1 police versions had black trim around the b and c pillar window frames. In '92 they dropped the trim and it was the same body-color paint. That much is a verifiable fact. I figured you removed the trim but forgot to mention it.
> .


I probably should have mentioned that the video and car aren't mine. Regarding the black trim, It's possible he or a previous owner removed it or perhaps it was painted over.


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for all the info i know i wasn't 100% on my info i was just mostly pointing out how bad Motormax goofed on the casting and details of it. i forgot to say that they didn't have the rear door panels or the back if the seats like they did with the Crown Vics


----------

